# This is free of charge arrogance! (Americans in Europe)



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> These thread won't lead to anything productive - JGKoblenz


Sorry, but we were having a discussion, without roses and flowers, but it was a discussion, about *basketball* and the *attitude* of many American *basketball players* in Europe. 
And this thread *would have lead* to something productive, at least a confrontation of ideas. 

The shutting of this thread has been a too much irrational and fast decision. A *wrong* decision.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, but we were having a discussion, without roses and flowers, but it was a discussion, about *basketball* and the *attitude* of many American *basketball players* in Europe.
> ...


I have no problem with confrontation of ideas or discussion of American basketball players. But when you say something like:



> These Americans, cancer of the Greek basketball


or



> this arrogance, this absence of respect and values can come only from people coming from a country that consider itself the bulwark of everything: it's not strange, they are used to eat quintals of Big Mac and to go to the basketball arenas without watching the game, only waiting for a camera who will put them on the ESPN channel.
> And to shut off the lights when a capital execution is in act in a jail, so the condemned can receive much more electricity...


You are attacking directly every single American. It's a pure generalization that won't be tolerated. I would close the thread if it was about any other country. Before you say I made an irrational decision, please read the guidelines. If you have any other concern about my decisions, don't create another thread about it, please use the PM system. I will be glad to answer every question. 

JGKoblenz


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*@ Seok*

Seok, te lo dico in italiano, tanto per capirci meglio ...

Il tuo discorso sul fatto che *alcuni* giocatori americani in europa siano dei deficenti,arroganti etc è purtroppo giusto e vero.
Ma la parte finale del tuo discorso era intrisa di insopportabili luoghi comuni sull'america e sugli americani.
E cmq cerchiamo di non generalizzare ! poi dopo siamo noi quelli che (giustamente) si incazzano se ci danno del mafioso ...

Se vuoi discutere sul fatto che alcuni giocatori si comportano in modo scorretto ok, ne parliamo ... ma non infarciamo la discussione di cazzate contro gli USA, per favore ! ci sono già i no-global/comunisti che ci pensano :dead:

In simpatia
Ciao


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We, the American people, have no patience for those people, like you, who don't have the common courtesy to speak English.


----------

